# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  Please help! FREAKING out right now...

## Inknsteel

I posted this thread earlier today that my normal female looked like she was about to blow.

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...-about-to-blow!

I got home from work tonight and when I checked on her, this is what I found...



I hope the image works. For some reason I can't see any pics from my laptop right now... Anyway, she's laying inverted and looked dead when I walked in. I slid open her tub and she didn't flinch until I touched her. She sucked in a big breath and almost looked like she tried to push the eggs out for a second, then stopped. She righted herself for a minute, but now has gone back to laying partially inverted, more on her side. I'm nervous about her becoming eggbound because she was a picky eater when she was young and was slow to put on size. After 4 years, she got up to about 1350g and that's when I started pairing her. She stopped eating in December and hasn't taken a meal since (her last was on 12/11/11). 

As I type this, I see movement in the tub, as if maybe she's still trying to move the eggs down or push them out. She seems to have mostly righted herself again, but she's still acting... strange...

So, am I just having first time breeder jitters and nervousness, or is this more of something to be worried about?

----------


## sookieball

Your all good. Congrats!  She's about to lay! Don't bother her! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## coldbloodaddict

I can't see the pic, but Gravid females lay in all kinds of weird positions...I'm sure she's fine.

----------


## angllady2

Give her peace and quiet.  To disturb her now is only going to make her job harder.

Check on her in a few hours, and she will almost certainly have an egg or two.

Gale

----------


## Inknsteel

Thanks for the reassurances. I just looked in the tub half-expecting to see eggs when I got home and saw what I thought was a dead snake. She's my first, the one who started the hobby for me and I was prepared to do anything I had to do to make sure she was ok... Thanks again!!!

----------


## MorphMaster

Yeah that is just a gravid thing. She will be alright. She is probably positioning eggs for laying. Get the incubator ready  :Smile:

----------


## h00blah

Lets guess how many eggs she has!!! I vote 5 eggs!

----------

_Tempestas_ (06-01-2012)

----------


## therunaway

I say four eggs.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tempestas

I say 6 eggs  :Very Happy:  Fingers crossed for a healthy clutch my friend  :Smile:

----------


## heathers*bps

When I opened this thread and saw the pic I said out loud "oh holy $@&!". In that pic it looks like she is dead........

But then thinking she's about to lay eggs, I realized its normal. All is well and you should have eggs soon  :Good Job:  

I say 6 eggs  :Smile:

----------


## jbean7916

I see 4 lumps but I'm going with 6 eggs total. let her be for a couple hours, she's probably just uncomfortable!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

I say 5 eggs!  Good luck!

----------


## h00blah

dang.. my mind is playing tricks on me XD.. I said 5 but now I want to vote 7!! UGH!!! Can't wait to see the freakn update  :Taz:

----------


## SquamishSerpents

Yikes! I've seen my girls do it a few times, and my heart just about stops every single time, even though I KNOW to expect it! 

You're gonna be a snaaaaakie grandmaaaaa! Congrats!  :Razz:

----------


## SquamishSerpents

PS - I guess 7 eggs

----------


## Sky1982

That is quite an awkward position for a snake. Lol.  I say 5 eggs!

----------


## Inknsteel

Thanks again everyone. I will definitely update this thread when she lays. I'm guessing 5 eggs, just hoping they're all healthy. Then we can play the guessing game again while we wait for them to hatch...  :Good Job:

----------


## Inknsteel

Ok, scratch that... I just checked on her again and she is dead... No movement from the time I left for dinner so I opened the tub and touched her to check and she didn't flinch, budge, breathe or otherwise... I really believe she became egg bound. Now comes the hard question... Would anyone think it worthwhile trying to dissect her to get the eggs out? Is it possible any may still be viable? I don't know what to do. I'm crushed...

----------


## heathers*bps

Omg I am SO sorry!! How heartbreaking  :Sad: 

I would try to get the eggs out, but that is my personal opinion.

----------


## masonhall

I'm so sorry... I really don't know what to say...

----------


## Fidget

OMG, that's devastating! I have no idea how to answer your question about rescuing the eggs, but I'm so sorry for your loss.

----------


## SquamishSerpents

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!! 

What horrible news! So sorry to hear that  :Sad:  I've seen a couple snakes do this and it was just a sign of impending eggs...

I read on another forum (don't ask me where, or who said it, or in what context) that eggs are only viable if they actually pass through the cloaca. But like I said I have no idea of the source or weather or not that is true. By all means, I would try. It may give you some insight as to what happened with her. 

Again, so sorry. You must be devastated, and nothing any of us say will make it any better :'(

----------


## JennM

Sooo sorry for your loss!  That is devastating!   :Sad: 

If I were in this situation, it would be hard to cut the eggs out, but I think I'd do it in a heartbeat.

----------


## heathers*bps

I know this might seem like a weird request, but if you do decide to take the eggs, would you be willing to take pics? I would like to see what was going on in there. I hope I don't offend you by asking this  :Embarassed:

----------


## Inknsteel

> I know this might seem like a weird request, but if you do decide to take the eggs, would you be willing to take pics? I would like to see what was going on in there. I hope I don't offend you by asking this


Not at all. I'm really considering doing this, and yes I will document the process if I do. I know time is of the essence in this situation so I'm hoping to get some definitive advice before I try. Updates to come... But anyone else, anyone who may have had this happen, PLEASE chime in...

----------

_heathers*bps_ (06-01-2012)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Oh man that is too sad. She didn't look or sound too good. I thought she was dead in that picture. She definitely could have been egg bound, they looked like they were piled up down there. I would be very tempted to cut the eggs out, but you will have to make a decision pretty quick, snakes start rotting right away. 

Very sad, so sorry for your loss  :Sad:

----------


## devilgrrl

> Not at all. I'm really considering doing this, and yes I will document the process if I do. I know time is of the essence in this situation so I'm hoping to get some definitive advice before I try. Updates to come... But anyone else, anyone who may have had this happen, PLEASE chime in...


I'm going to second the request for any and all info. I've been googling and can't find anything. If we can save the eggs we'll do it. Thank you so much for your support.

----------

_heathers*bps_ (06-01-2012)

----------


## Inknsteel

> Oh man that is too sad. She didn't look or sound too good. I thought she was dead in that picture. She definitely could have been egg bound, they looked like they were piled up down there. I would be very tempted to cut the eggs out, but you will have to make a decision pretty quick, snakes start rotting right away. 
> 
> Very sad, so sorry for your loss


Thanks. I know she just passed within the last hour or two, so I know I have to do it very soon. My roommate is on his way home from work so I'm gonna take a shot or two of vodka and go for it. If I can at least salvage the eggs, her death wouldn't be for nothing...

----------


## heathers*bps

> Thanks. I know she just passed within the last hour or two, so I know I have to do it very soon. My roommate is on his way home from work so I'm gonna take a shot or two of vodka and go for it. If I can at least salvage the eggs, her death wouldn't be for nothing...


I'll have a shot with ya, my friend. Here's to your girl  :Absolut:

----------


## Domepiece

You may not have to dissect. You could probably just press the eggs down and out. Sorry for your loss, she did not look good in the pic you posted.

----------


## Inknsteel

> You may not have to dissect. You could probably just press the eggs down and out. Sorry for your loss, she did not look good in the pic you posted.


I thought about trying to push them out but I'm worried they'll break open... Prepping a space now to try to recover the eggs...

----------


## masonhall

Please take pics of the process, not just result. I'm very interested I this and I wis you luck. I'm so sorry again. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?32emqc

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

omg dude i'm so sorry - thats SUCKS. I would cut open her cloaca and try to manipulate the eggs out. If that doesn't work get a good pair of kitchen shears and do the nasty. You may very well have viable eggs there. How long since her last shed?

Looks like 5 eggs.

----------


## MasonC2K

This is strange. Egg binding takes days to become a fatal issue. Was she overdue to lay?

Sorry for your loss whatever the cause.

----------


## Inknsteel

Bitter, sweet, and bitter update... 

I will post pics tomorrow but tonight I'm just going to keep drinking....

I made the decision to cut to try to save the eggs. The bitter, obviously my first snake died egg bound. The sweet, when I cut, I extracted 5 eggs. All were pearly white and looked great. I set them in the egg box and candled. 5 eggs, all with healthy looking veins... I put the lid on and set them aside on a shelf to move things and open the bator... Now for the bitter again... My roommate turned around in the cramped snake room and bumped the egg box. Before any of us could do anything, it hit the ground...  :Surprised:   :Mad:  :Sad:  I took paper towels and dried off the eggs, put them back in the box and put them in the bator... I don't blame him for knocking them off the shelf. It's a pretty cramped room. I'm just emotionally drained right now and I know I did everything I can to save them... Thanks to everyone who has been following this. I'm so freakin devastated right now I numb... I'm going to candle the eggs again in a few days to see if they're ok. Wish me luck. Pics of the process will be coming tomorrow...

----------


## wwmjkd

rough night, my sympathies. best of luck. please do keep us posted.

----------


## heathers*bps

Yea I'd definitely be having a couple few more drinks after a night like you've had. Again, I'm so sorry this has happened and I'm keeping my fingers crossed the eggs are still viable.

----------


## Kaorte

My heart just sank when I read that she had passed. I am so sorry to hear this  :Sad:  I would probably cry for days if this happened to me. 

I really hope your eggs hatch! It would be such a blessing!

Again, I am so sorry for your loss, hopefully her death isn't for nothing!

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

I'm so sorry for your loss.  :Sad: 

The eggs hitting the floor will probably NOT harm them--they are far more resilient than folks give them credit for, sometimes, and they're very new.  

I found this thread on the subject:
http://www.fieldherpforum.com/forum/...php?f=2&t=6897

It's both encouraging and discouraging.  The chance is small, but it CAN work, so fingers are crossed for you!

----------


## h00blah

Sigh... When it rains it pours.. I'm sorry brother. Hope you come back soon.

----------


## jbean7916

I've heard bp eggs are pretty tough. I hope they are ok.

Sorry for your loss. I would be devastated but hopefully your clutch will hatch and you will have a new snake to remember her by.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kiyayiya

I really hope they're okay. I hope you're okay, too <3

I'll be watching for your updates.
Staystrongx

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

I bet your eggs are ok - they haven't setup after being laid...they get moved around as they are in the mother...and they don't get an fresher than those. i'm sorry about the girl. Good luck.

----------


## MeinDraco

> Lets guess how many eggs she has!!! I vote 5 eggs!


You can actually count 5 egg bulges from the pictures

----------


## Solarsoldier001

My heart goes out to you. And I'm sure the eggs are fine. I'll be praying for them non the less. Thank you for your bravery! You're the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tempestas

So sorry to hear this  :Sad:  I honestly hope all the eggs survive and if they do you must keep them all. RIP Little Lady my thoughts are with you.

----------


## sho220

Sorry for your loss....hope the eggs make it.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I am so sorry for your loss.  This must be devastating for you.  I truly hope the eggs hatch for you and that you get healthy babies to remember mom.

----------


## Sky1982

WOW!  I didn't expect this at all. So sorry for your loss. Hope the eggs make it

----------


## el8ch

So sorry for your loss! Please keep us updated!

*Fingers crossed for viable eggs and a healthy clutch!*

----------


## joebad976

So sorry for your loss. I hope the eggs make it.

----------


## BigJayPiercer

I had a mom Pass 2 weeks after laying and Her clutch is due anyday, I know it's not the same But I feel your pain. You did the right thing in trying to rescue the clutch and you have my Prayers on your side!!!

P.S. I would have gotten a blistering drunk on too!!!

----------


## DooLittle

Wow, what a terrible chain of events for you.  :Sad:   I am so sorry for your loss,  and I really hope your eggs make it.   :Tears:

----------


## Christopher De Leon

Wow, im so sorry to hear about your loss and the following events. How incredibly unfortunate. I suppose its just one of those issues we should all keep in mind can happen when dealing with live animals.

I appreciate your willingness to document this issue though. Itll be a learning experience for us all.

Again, my sincerest condolences.

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

Did you take pics?

----------


## Inknsteel

Yes, I took pictures of the egg recovery process. I'm getting ready to offload them from the camera so I can convert them, upload and post. I'm going to start a new thread with the pics, but I'll put a link to that thread here.

----------


## Pampho85

I'm sorry to hear what happened.  I really hope the eggs will turn out and hatch alright.

----------


## Evenstar

I just read this and I am so very sorry for your loss!  How devastating...  My thoughts are with you.  I also deeply appreciate your willingness to document this process.  Her death will not be in vain if this episode can help another.  I hope you find some peace in all this.  Best wishes for a healthy clutch!   :Please:

----------


## Inknsteel

Here is a link to the thread documenting the extraction process. WARNING: GRAPHIC PICS...

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...GRAPHIC-PICS**

----------

mojoreptiles (06-04-2012)

----------


## Robyn@SYR

Thread was already 6 pages deep when I found it. Started poorly, then took a quick positive cheerful turn, then page 2...

So sorry to hear of the loss. Keep your head up, it happens to all breeders eventually, it is part of the gig. The hard part. 

Fascinating thread though, and along with your egg extraction follow thread (and egg progress) will be a learning experience for many.

Best of luck to you and those eggs.

----------

_muddoc_ (06-04-2012),_shelliebear_ (06-03-2012)

----------


## Skittles1101

I'm so sorry for your loss  :Tears:  I'm with everyone else when I say I'm hoping for that clutch.

----------


## jben

Wow, so sorry for your loss. I hope the eggs make it for you.

Sent from my EVO Design using Tapatalk 2.

----------


## JulieInNJ

Oh Kevin, I'm so sorry for your loss! Keeping my fingers crossed that you get healthy babies.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I'm glad you got the eggs out and you're going to try. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread for sure!

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Take care to keep things very clean--it's possible the eggs won't have a proper 'bloom' to protect them from bacteria and fungal invasions.  Be ready to be generous with anti-fungal powder if necessary, too.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Take care to keep things very clean--it's possible the eggs won't have a proper 'bloom' to protect them from bacteria and fungal invasions.  Be ready to be generous with anti-fungal powder if necessary, too.


That's a good point. I'm wondering if that rubber cement looking stuff on the egg is from laying. One of my females "egg cement" looks neon green, but it's usually clear and you can sometimes see it dried and hard on the end of the egg that was last to be pushed out. You can see a clear film over the eggs as they are being laid and it dries very quickly and gets hard. It will be interesting to see what happens with these eggs. Definitely keep a close eye on them and have some foot powder handy. 

Hopefully people know what I'm talking about some what. I don't have a great picture of what it looks like, but it looks like there is a little dollop of hot glue/rubber cement on the ends of these eggs. This female's eggs always have a noticeable film/glue over top the entire egg and are messy on the end that was last to be pushed out.

----------


## Golden Gate Geckos

What a heart wrenching tragedy.  I am brought to tears from your story and hope with all my heart these eggs make it...

----------


## masonhall

Any news?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?d5gfbp

----------


## Inknsteel

Unfortunately nothing good. I don't think any of the eggs are going to make it, if any are still even alive. Between not getting the gooey rubber cement looking coating that Deborah posted, the egg box getting dropped and the eggs getting wet, I didn't like the chances to begin with. At this point, the eggs are discolored, some starting to look like they may be starting to rot from the inside out. I'm going to try to candle tomorrow to see if any are still good and to get rid of the bad ones. I'll update again when I know more...

----------


## masonhall

> Unfortunately nothing good. I don't think any of the eggs are going to make it, if any are still even alive. Between not getting the gooey rubber cement looking coating that Deborah posted, the egg box getting dropped and the eggs getting wet, I didn't like the chances to begin with. At this point, the eggs are discolored, some starting to look like they may be starting to rot from the inside out. I'm going to try to candle tomorrow to see if any are still good and to get rid of the bad ones. I'll update again when I know more...


I'm so sorry...


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?fcrzok

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

How did they end up looking after candling?

----------


## Inknsteel

Sorry I haven't been around to update everyone on this situation. Unfortunately, none of the eggs survived. I have a couple more - bigger - females I picked up recently so I will be trying again this fall...

I want to thank everyone who has followed this post. The support of the people on this forum was very much felt and appreciated as I went through this and has kept me inspired to not just give up on this hobby and to keep moving forward with my other plans... Hopefully next season I'll be posting at least two (possibly more) healthy clutch posts...

----------

_axeman569_ (06-27-2012),masonhall (06-28-2012),_RobNJ_ (06-27-2012),SlitherinSisters (06-27-2012)

----------

